# Etouffee - for an amateur



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Crawfish season is here and what to do with leftovers from a big arse boil? Make some etouffee

Here is an easy way to make it that tastes really good to me, I was suprised I could do it not having any cajun blood in me.. even made it with shrimp during the off-season..

http://www.gumbopages.com/food/seafood/etouffee-marc.html



> "Some people make this dish with a roux, which makes it a much heavier meal. This is my Dad's recipe. It allows the flavor of the crawfish to take the lead."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Thanks J. I just added this to my files. Might make it this week while camping since it doesn't take too long (no roux).


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

_"Place the 4 ounces of oil in a thick, cast-iron skillet or pot, add the crawfish, salt, pepper, and cayenne and cook over a high heat until the *water* is gone, stirring frequently."

_what water_? _i don't imagine that half cup of oil is going anywhere. sounds good, but am i missing something


----------



## Mystic34 (Nov 24, 2008)

boat_money said:


> _"Place the 4 ounces of oil in a thick, cast-iron skillet or pot, add the crawfish, salt, pepper, and cayenne and cook over a high heat until the *water* is gone, stirring frequently."_
> 
> what water_? _i don't imagine that half cup of oil is going anywhere. sounds good, but am i missing something


1 cup (8 ounces) water


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

its quick and easy to do... you are not pouring any water in the first step.. the water I suspect is like anything you cook that releases juices... if you sautee mushrooms, they are dry at first but start to release water as they shrink.. frozen crawfish will definitely release some water, even fresh cooked ones as they were boiled in water and probably retained some water.. basically, as you cook the meat just let it steam up and get rid of the excess water produced..

hell, it aint rocket science on this dish.. I said for amateurs  I liked it... quick and easy for a person like me.

Maybe it should say this:


Place the 4 ounces of oil in a thick, cast-iron skillet or pot, add the crawfish, salt, pepper, and cayenne and cook over a high heat stirring frequently. If water is being released keep cooking until most of it has steamed away. If using shrimp, do not cook more than 10 minutes.

Add the onion, scallions, bell pepper, parsley, and garlic to the crawfish, lower the heat to medium-high, and cook 7 minutes stirring frequently.

Add the tomato sauce and cook 5 minutes, stirring frequently. Add water, lower the heat, and simmer 5 minutes. Serve over rice.
*NOTE:* that is a hot dish with 1 1/2 teaspoons of cayene.. cut in half for milder warm dish


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

Mystic34 said:


> 1 cup (8 ounces) water


yeah, no that's for the end of the recipe. don't add 1 cup of water to 1/2 a cup of hot oil.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> its quick and easy to do... you are not pouring any water in the first step.. the water I suspect is like anything you cook that releases juices... if you sautee mushrooms, they are dry at first but start to release water as they shrink.. frozen crawfish will definitely release some water, even fresh cooked ones as they were boiled in water and probably retained some water.. basically, as you cook the meat just let it steam up and get rid of the excess water produced..
> 
> hell, it aint rocket science on this dish.. I said for amateurs  I liked it... quick and easy for a person like me.
> 
> ...


thanks, may try this tonight with shrimp as i don't have time to cook n peel crawfish.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

did you make it last night?


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

nope made ravioli lasagna. i think i have to try this on the weekend as i had half the family (picky eaters) turn their noses up when i described it. i'll be sure and post a review


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

ok, i make and let my kids eat the hail outta your baked ziti recipe.. easy to do.. so what is this lasagna ravioli? I think they'd hit that big time.. tell me the recipe.

never mind, i see our new post today.


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

More like a shrimp creole using crawfish than an etoufee but it still bears trying.


----------

